# Moving to Toronto in April / May



## Adventurers (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I have just been offered a job by a large international company in Missisauga, and we have a decision to make. If I accept it I will be moving over with my pregnant wife and toddler son. I've been offered what sounds like a reasonable salary plus car, but I need to work out whether we can live comfortably on the salary offered - any guidance? 

Also, are there any areas which are good or bad for families? We currently live in the centre of Aberdeen Scotland, nice leafy area with good access to everything, would like similar in Canada.

The company will be sponsoring me and applying for the visa - any experience on how long it takes?

Finally, how easy is it to meet people in Toronto?

Sorry for all the questions!!

The Adventurers!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Adventurers said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have just been offered a job by a large international company in Missisauga, and we have a decision to make. If I accept it I will be moving over with my pregnant wife and toddler son. I've been offered what sounds like a reasonable salary plus car, but I need to work out whether we can live comfortably on the salary offered - any guidance?
> 
> ...


Hi hubby and I lived in London Ontario 3 years ago but moved back to scotland.
We are now looking to go back in the next few months.
My hubby knows all about the area and even the companies so ask your questions and he will answer them no problem.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

toronto and all the areas is populated with millions of people. far more than we have. if we knew the actual district, we could give you info on it alone. as for salary, hubby could advise you on that as he has worked in that area. renting a flat in Toronto would be expensive so outwith would be cheaper and less manic. as for visas, the company might give you info. hubby and i dont know any of this as we are dual citizens. Jane and Finch areas are really bad so stay away...will give you more info when you reply back.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Adventurers said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have just been offered a job by a large international company in Missisauga, and we have a decision to make. If I accept it I will be moving over with my pregnant wife and toddler son. I've been offered what sounds like a reasonable salary plus car, but I need to work out whether we can live comfortably on the salary offered - any guidance?
> 
> ...


Mississauga is on the western edge of Toronto and you are not going to find anything resembling central Aberdeen there. It is a large sprawling city with many nice housing areas but a good deal of light industries. On a good day it's probably 30-45 minutes from downtown Toronto by car. Not too many people live in central Toronto and commute to Mississauga, but many do in reverse. Do you know where in Mississauga the company is located?
I'm sorry but I do not understand your meeting people question. Canadians are a friendly lot but it's a different friendliness than in the UK.


----------



## Adventurers (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for getting in touch. My husband left the orginial note and is away on business, so would need to check details with him in terms of specific location.

We've both visited Toronto before, but we'll definitely make a trip out before we make our final decision.

We've been thinking and brainstorming about it since the 20th December (and then we found out about baba number deux on the 5th Jan - a lot to take in!)

Main challenges are me being out of work for 1 year plus and whether we can survive the year on one salary. The thought of bringing up two whilst one is about to be on his feet is quite daunting. We are two hours from both parents here, so we are used to dealing with things ourselves to a certain extent, but nowhere near a seven hour flight. But, At least we know what to expect this time!!!

I'm not sure if we will be in the country long enough to be able to have a free birth. Any idea how much it would cost? Or where I can find out. Also, I know the Government subsidise childcare more so in Canada - any idea what a typical day rate is?

Do you think you'll get back soon. Did you stay in Toronto itself? 

Have you heard of Cabbagetown?


----------



## Adventurers (Jan 17, 2010)

If I am replying incorrectly, please let me know. We are new to this site.

We were looking at the Bloorstreet area (?) - is that too far a commute for my husband to work in Missauga?

Have you heard of Cabbagetown and do you know what area it is in?

We've both visited Toronto before but it was about 5 years ago, so it is hard to remember it all! 

We have checked the cost of living index. But it's difficult to stack up whether it is much cheaper that Aberdeen (due to cost of everything being higher than other areas of Scotland).
What do you think?

The question about meeting people was more of a concern for me I guess. I found the Canadians we met a few years ago to be very friendly. But, will it be easy enough for me to meet other Mums and pick up networks given that I will not be doing antenatal etc?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Adventurers said:


> Thanks for getting in touch. My husband left the orginial note and is away on business, so would need to check details with him in terms of specific location.
> 
> We've both visited Toronto before, but we'll definitely make a trip out before we make our final decision.
> 
> ...


I've seen the cost of giving birth being quoted from $5-10k and childcare about $1,000 per month.
Cabbagetown is right in downtown Toronto. It is one of Toronto's oldest areas and undergoing much gentrification these days. It, for many years, was neglected and became very rundown and frequented by the homeless and drug dealers. Some of that still exists but many young business people have bought there and undertaken extensive renovations to properties there. Cabbagetown to Mississauga could be a long commute depending where in Mississauga the business is located.
I stay just outside the city but have lived in the GTA for 45 years.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I read on a blog last week of someone with a 4 month old baby who still has to wait 18-24 months before there would be a vacancy for their baby in childcare! So they were looking for private childcare (very expensive!)... Don't know if that's also the situation in your neighbourhood...


----------



## FidgeFodge (Jun 22, 2010)

EVHB said:


> I read on a blog last week of someone with a 4 month old baby who still has to wait 18-24 months before there would be a vacancy for their baby in childcare! So they were looking for private childcare (very expensive!)... Don't know if that's also the situation in your neighbourhood...


If you're looking for an area of Toronto, close to Mississauga I would suggest the Swansea area (bloor west/humber valley). Reason being is you're in a lovely neighbourhood, liberal people, close to the humber valley which has a lot of greenery and still a nice close walk to High Park, which is a beautiful vast park. You're also close to Bloor St. West, which is full of boutique shops, and restaurants.

As for friendliness, I'm Canadian and will never turn down a conversation. However, like anywhere there are shy people, standoffish people and people that are from somewhere else in the world and just living here. Once you strike up a conversation with someone, it'll be pretty easy. And if you're outgoing, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------

